

Ask HN: What online storage are you using for your own private files? - gls2ro

I'm interested about online storage (maybe cloud) solutions were you keep your pictures, videos, ebooks or any other documents.<p>One example would be Dropbox for sure. But I would like to see more options.<p>Thank you
======
jamesjguthrie
Dropbox looks like the best option to me. I've got it on my laptop, desktop,
Android phone and BlackBerry PlayBook.

------
mitchellwfox
Google Drive - I hate to be too "mainstream", but we've been using Google
Drive to share docs between our small team and it works great. Collaboration
on Google Docs is native and simple, plus we're able to keep our Office docs
alongside without trouble.

------
zapdrive
ZapDrive.com! You get 100 GB for just $19.99/year. Upgrade upto 10 TB at the
same rate. (200 GB for 39.99/year and so on...). And, unlike Dropbox, you
don't have to save everything on your computer, cuz ZapDrive behaves like a
network drive.

~~~
gls2ro
I'm interested in two things: 1\. Is the connection to Zap Drive encrypted?
2\. How are the Public Folders working? (cannot find any details more in the
docs)

~~~
zapdrive
Yes, the connection is encrypted through SSL. You can make any folder public,
by right clicking on it and selecting "Get Public Link". You will get a link
that you can share with anyone.

------
insertnickname
I've got a few files stored on <https://tarbackup.com/>. It's free (for now).
It doesn't have a lot of features, but I like the simplicity.

------
gls2ro
Finally I chosen Box because it supports most of the Dropbox features at a
lower costs, around 15USD per month for 1TB

------
duiker101
My own VPS for projects and some docs, for random things dropbox. But i do not
have any photos music videos & c.

------
mappu
Two lowendboxes (each with 20G storage for 15USD/year). A shell script
remotely mounts encfs and runs rdiff-backup.

------
collegeappz
box for iphone and Asus web storage also for iphone

~~~
gls2ro
What type of account are you using on Box? I'm seeing that 50GB personal is
17E and ~1TB for 1 user professional is 13 E.

~~~
collegeappz
business, our office shares: <https://www.box.com/pricing/>

